# [App 4.0+][Free] Night Mode



## oettaM23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello!

I want to share with you my new App: Night Mode

Description

Night Mode is a simple application that allows you to automatically disable some functions in a selected range of time.

Features:


 Disable led notification light;
 Disable haptic feedback;
 Disable notification sounds;
 Disable ringtone sounds (vibration mode);
 Disable vibration and sound (silent mode);
 Minimize display brightness.

How it works:


 Select the range of time in which you want the features disabled;
 Select the features you want to be disabled;
 Enable the app;
 At the start time the application automatically disables the selected features;
 At the end time the features are restored.

IMPORTANT: if want to disable notification sounds, please don't kill the application.

If you modify any setting during the night mode, at the end it won't be restored.

Play store link:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.matteocolombo.nightmode

Right now the application offers very basic features. I'm planning to add new feature, to support lower versione of android and to introduce a premium version.

I hope you like it and, overall, that it is useful for you as it is for me!


----------

